# fuzzy logic system



## ALRASHED71 (1 يوليو 2006)

fuzzy logic system


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 يوليو 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على هذا الملف القيم
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## م المصري (17 فبراير 2007)

أشكرك يا اخي الكريم ,,,,,,,و لكن الملف يبدو انه مستقطع ,,,,,,فهلا تكرمت بنشر باقي الملف ,,,,,او اي معلومات اخري عن الفزي 

و اود ان اعرف هل لك خبره بالا adaptive fuzzy 

تحياتي


----------



## profshimo (15 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن يبدو أن الملف مستقطع نرجو ارفاق بقية الموضوع...ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nisrenh (20 أبريل 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## muhrad (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (27 أبريل 2007)

thanksssssssss


----------



## الزعيم83 (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووور والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## general (5 مايو 2007)

Tyank U .....


----------



## little-angel (7 مايو 2007)

do u know any thing about fuzzy controlling such as controlling small dc motors

i need some help in this please


----------



## h.d (9 مايو 2007)

thanks
if u can tell us how to drive dc-motor by fuzzy logic!!!!!!!!!,m


----------



## علي رباع (19 مايو 2007)

Thank Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## mohamed55555 (11 يوليو 2007)

أشكرك يا اخي الكريم ,,,,,,,و لكن الملف يبدو انه مستقطع ,,,,,,فهلا تكرمت بنشر باقي الملف ,,,,,او اي معلومات اخري عن الفزي


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل جداااااااااااااااا ياخي الكريم


----------



## على اللول (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (2 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي فرماوي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محبس (19 نوفمبر 2009)

I wish to used fuzzy logic for estimate liquid level


----------



## د.محبس (19 نوفمبر 2009)

this is short paper on pid controller
this is not for fuzzy


----------



## aberdeen (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعدة في إتمام بحثي Predicting time series by neural networks
إنني أعاني من نقص المراجع حتى أتم بحث رسالة الماجستير و خاصة في البرمجة . أحتاج إلى برمجة في الماتلاب 
تأخرت كثيرا في الرسالة لأنن لم أ}د من يوجهني
أرجو الماعدة في أقرب الأجال
شكرا


----------



## ramadan bin ali (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.مؤمن الديراوي (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف القيم 
مع تحياتي م.مؤمن الديراوي


----------



## mogtaba (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 6 شهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

